

 Elimination with Matrices - Anon84
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/mit-linear-algebra-part-two/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+catonmat+%28good+coders+code%2C+great+reuse%29

======
mbrubeck
Another duplicate caused by Google Reader appending analytics data to the URI.
These are getting so common it might be worth adding a special case to the HN
code to detect them as duplicates.

